# Pasta Carbonara help!



## matthallo (May 9, 2006)

I am looking at doing the following recipe: PASTA CARBONARA 
8 oz. cooked, drained, rinsed thin noodles (if long, break into pieces before cooking)
8 slices bacon, cut in 1/2" pieces
1 bunch sliced green onions & 1/2 tops
4 oz. sliced fresh mushrooms
2/3 c. Parmesan cheese, grated (I get domestic, in plastic sack at Pioneer Co- op)
3 eggs, room temperature
2/3 c. cream, room temperature
2 tsp. dry parsley flakes
1 tsp. Nature's Seasoning (or salt & pepper)

In fry pan brown bacon pieces. Add onion and mushrooms, saute until soft. In bowl beat eggs, add other ingredients and mix and set aside. To fry pan with bacon, onions and mushrooms and add rinsed, cooked noodles; heat. Just before serving, add bowl of egg mixture to hot noodle mixture (take off heat or unplug) and mix. Serve immediately.

But i don't understand when and how the eggs get cooked enough? And if the eggs do cook, why don't they dont becoem scrambled? thank you!


----------



## ironchef (May 9, 2006)

matthallo said:
			
		

> I am looking at doing the following recipe: PASTA CARBONARA
> 8 oz. cooked, drained, rinsed thin noodles (if long, break into pieces before cooking)
> 8 slices bacon, cut in 1/2" pieces
> 1 bunch sliced green onions & 1/2 tops
> ...


 
Well, the eggs don't get cooked enough if you mean by whether or not the egg gets cooked through, but that's the nature of the dish. The residual heat should make the eggs creamy when tossed with the rest of the pasta.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2006)

Yep, IC is correct.  The eggs "cook" from the heat of the pasta.  It is QUITE yummy!!!!!  I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## vyapti (May 9, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the eggs not cooking enough.  It's a classic dish and very good.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 9, 2006)

your recipe is not very traditional.  You should use a more traditional recipe, IMO.

and yes, the eggs cook as you toss them with the pasta.  if you scramble them before, that is not carbonara

and that parmesan cheese are using is very poor.  have you ever tried parmagiano regianno?


----------



## auntdot (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Matthallo for bringing carbonara up.

The dish had fallen below my cooking consciousness.

Too many dishes, too few meals to eat, and dishes one loves can get mentally pushed aside and forgotten.

Carbonara is great. Was introduced to it in an inexpensive Italian restaurant as a student some thirty odd years ago. Sorry for the aside but get to reminiscing sometimes.  Went there many times for the dish.

And yes, the cooking of the eggs is from the heat of the pasta.

In my humble opinion the dish cries for a bit of pepper (OK, I always add a bit more, I crave the stuff, but you can certainly hold back) but the Parmesan should add enough salt.

Personal preference, would not break up the spaghetti.  I like the long strands.

Welcome aboard and you will find a lot of opinions here.  But it is without rancor.  We just want to help one another.

Let us know about the carbonara.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 10, 2006)

IMO carbonara requires a TON of not just pepper..but fresh cracked COARSE pepper.  Big chunks.

FANTASTIC.  Only better use of black pepper than on noodles like that is making a crust on a filet mignon.


----------



## RDG (May 10, 2006)

I know: I'm the usual tiresome person..... , but Carbonara is one of the dishes I like more.
The RIGHT recipe is:
Brown CHEEK of pork (OK,OK, bacon is good the same..... ) in some lard (oil or butter are ok) and put in a big cup. Add the eggs (one for each person, 80-100 gr. pasta) mixed with some milk or cream, just a bit.
No onions, no mushrooms.
Pepper, just crushed fresh pepper as much as possible .
And, if you can have, Pecorino, not Parmesan (what's the difference between Parmesan and Parmigiano?). Pecorino is more tasty.
Pour spaghetti on this sauce, mix quickly till hot, and serve immediately: The eggs must not "cook" , but only become creamy for only the heat of pasta, as others have already said. Just before serving, add some pecorino and pepper more.....
Also in this dish, there are many versions. If only the red of eggs, or the whole eggs, spaghetti or maccheroni, cream or not cream and the fat in which you fry the cheek or bacon. Personally, I put off the white, and add just milk, not cream, but you can easily use the whole eggs.
What perhaps you don't know is the story of the origin of this dish. There are three versions: one of them says that in 1945, in Rome, american soldiers were selling to italians, in black market, eggs and bacon. And, in the little restaurants, they were always asking for noodles and "eggs and bacon". So, Romans decided to collect the two dishes in only one. Thanks, USA....


----------



## Haggis (May 10, 2006)

To add to the story of pasta carbonara style I have also heard (if I remember correctly) that it originated from Italian coal miners as it was a very quick and easy dish to cook using very few ingredients and the large amounts of black pepper that was used looks like the dust or flecks of coal (or something along those lines). Also the fact that 'carbonara' is Italian for coal? (help me out here RDG).

Just a quick tip when making pasta carbonara; I recommend reserving a cupful of the pasta cooking liquid just before you drain the pasta. You can then use this water to adjust the texture of the carbonara sauce if need be (this is especially useful if you overcook the eggs and they lose their creaminess and firm up as I did the first couple of times I made the dish).


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 10, 2006)

Sounds like a great dish but I'm not happy with partially cooked eggs.Guess I will have to try it tho. I'm making sure the eggs are cooked good tho.


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

onions and mushrooms are not that typical for a carbonara....
this is my Recipe:

Spaghetti with carbonara sauce 

Ingredients: 
1 pound spaghetti 
3 ounces bacon, cubed
5 egg yolks
1 teaspoon butter
2 tablespoons grated Pecorino Romano
4 tablespoons Parmigiano Reggiano
1 tablespoon extra - virgin olive oi
salt
black peppercorns 


Bring a large pot of water to a boil; salt and cook the spaghetti al dente. Meanwhile, in a serving bowl, whisk the egg yolks with the Parmigiano, Pecorino, and a pinch of salt, until smooth. 
In a pan, heat the olive oil and sauté the bacon until crunchy. 
Drain the pasta leaving some of the cooking water clinging onto the spaghetti and transfer to the serving bowl. 
Add the crunchy bacon, the butter, and some freshly grated black pepper. Stir to coat the pasta evenly and serve immediately.


----------



## RDG (May 10, 2006)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great dish but I'm not happy with partially cooked eggs.Guess I will have to try it tho. I'm making sure the eggs are cooked good tho.


Of course, you can do as you like, but the eggs creamy and not perfectly cooked are a true characteristic of this dish: if you cook them too much, they don't seem a sauce, but only scrambled eggs. Trust in me (and others ) TRY. 

Haggis, what you say is correct: this is one of the three versions I was speaking before. Carbone(it.) = coal, so, "carbonara" is "at coal (miners?) way". The third version refers to insurrectional movements in Italy during the beginning of 1800, whith the secret society "Carboneria" against Austria (no matters at all with a real coal). In every way, it's a recent dish.


----------



## matthallo (May 10, 2006)

*I need a good pasta carbonara recipe...*

Okay, in my other post, i realized that the recipe i ahve probably isnt the best, so i am looking for a good, classic pasta carbonara recipe. Thanks!


----------



## cara (May 10, 2006)

okay, then here again ;o)

Spaghetti with carbonara sauce 

Ingredients: 
1 pound spaghetti 
3 ounces bacon, cubed
5 egg yolks
1 teaspoon butter
2 tablespoons grated Pecorino Romano
4 tablespoons Parmigiano Reggiano
1 tablespoon extra - virgin olive oil
salt
black peppercorns 


Bring a large pot of water to a boil; salt and cook the spaghetti al dente. Meanwhile, in a serving bowl, whisk the egg yolks with the Parmigiano, Pecorino, and a pinch of salt, until smooth. 
In a pan, heat the olive oil and sauté the bacon until crunchy. 
Drain the pasta leaving some of the cooking water clinging onto the spaghetti and transfer to the serving bowl. 
Add the crunchy bacon, the butter, and some freshly grated black pepper. Stir to coat the pasta evenly and serve immediately.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2006)

This is my favorite carbonara recipe.


----------



## RDG (May 10, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> This is my favorite carbonara recipe.


Correct. I only suggest lard instead of oil.
Pay particular attention to cheese: pecorino or parmigiano, not else.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2006)

RDG, why lard instead of oil?


----------



## RDG (May 10, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> RDG, why lard instead of oil?


There's not a precise reason: lard taste is different. Try. They are both good: I too use oil when I have not lard at home.....


----------



## Robo410 (May 10, 2006)

pecorino Romano is a sheeps milk cheese, right? (so good) Parmesan Reggiano is a cows milk cheese.  The Romano is sharper, the Parmesan nuttier in flavor.  Both are staples in my kitchen.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 10, 2006)

Ok RDG, I'll try it the way it is suppose to be made and just think of the eggs cooked.


----------



## bevkile (May 10, 2006)

Here is one of Tyler Florence's Italian classics.

SPAGHETTI ALLA CARBONARA
TYLER FLORENCE

1 pound dry spaghetti 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4 ounces pancetta or slab bacon, cubed or sliced into small strips 
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 large eggs 
1 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, plus more for serving 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 handful fresh flat-leaf parsley, chopped
Prepare the sauce while the pasta is cooking to ensure that the spaghetti will be hot 
and ready when the sauce is finished; it is very important that the pasta is hot when 
adding the egg mixture, so that the heat of the pasta cooks the raw eggs in the sauce. 
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil, add the pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes 
or until tender yet firm (as they say in Italian "al dente.") Drain the pasta well, 
reserving 1/2 cup of the starchy cooking water to use in the sauce if you wish. 
Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a deep skillet over medium flame. Add the pancetta 
and saute for about 3 minutes, until the bacon is crisp and the fat is rendered. 
Toss the garlic into the fat and saute for less than 1 minute to soften. 
Add the hot, drained spaghetti to the pan and toss for 2 minutes to coat the strands 
in the bacon fat. Beat the eggs and Parmesan together in a mixing bowl, stirring well 
to prevent lumps. Remove the pan from the heat and pour the egg/cheese mixture into 
the pasta, whisking quickly until the eggs thicken, but do not scramble (this is done 
off the heat to ensure this does not happen.) Thin out the sauce with a bit of the 
reserved pasta water, until it reaches desired consistency. Season the carbonara with 
several turns of freshly ground black pepper and taste for salt. 
Mound the spaghetti carbonara into warm serving bowls and garnish with chopped parsley. 
Pass more cheese around the table.

It sound very straight forward and simple to me.


----------



## bevkile (May 10, 2006)

SPAGHETTI ALLA CARBONARA
TYLER FLORENCE
1 pound dry spaghetti 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4 ounces pancetta or slab bacon, cubed or sliced into small strips 
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 large eggs 
1 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, plus more for serving 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 handful fresh flat-leaf parsley, chopped
Prepare the sauce while the pasta is cooking to ensure that the spaghetti will be hot 
and ready when the sauce is finished; it is very important that the pasta is hot when 
adding the egg mixture, so that the heat of the pasta cooks the raw eggs in the sauce. 
Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil, add the pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes 
or until tender yet firm (as they say in Italian "al dente.") Drain the pasta well, 
reserving 1/2 cup of the starchy cooking water to use in the sauce if you wish. 
Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a deep skillet over medium flame. Add the pancetta 
and saute for about 3 minutes, until the bacon is crisp and the fat is rendered. 
Toss the garlic into the fat and saute for less than 1 minute to soften. 
Add the hot, drained spaghetti to the pan and toss for 2 minutes to coat the strands 
in the bacon fat. Beat the eggs and Parmesan together in a mixing bowl, stirring well 
to prevent lumps. Remove the pan from the heat and pour the egg/cheese mixture into 
the pasta, whisking quickly until the eggs thicken, but do not scramble (this is done 
off the heat to ensure this does not happen.) Thin out the sauce with a bit of the 
reserved pasta water, until it reaches desired consistency. Season the carbonara with 
several turns of freshly ground black pepper and taste for salt. 
Mound the spaghetti carbonara into warm serving bowls and garnish with chopped parsley. 
Pass more cheese around the table.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> There's not a precise reason: lard taste is different. Try. They are both good: I too use oil when I have not lard at home.....



Pork fat rules!


----------



## mish (May 10, 2006)

Welcome to DC, matt.

Not sure where to reply as there are two threads going re same. There are excellent suggestions/feedback in both threads.

The recipe you posted for carbonara, in my experience, does not include cream/half-n-half. Re the eggs - Scramble the entire egg - not the yolks, & add the salt and pepper to the scrambled eggs. I use salt & pepper to taste. You can add gobs of pepper on the finished dish - but IMO it takes away from the flavors. I always use evoo, not lard, but that's my preference, and have always seen the 'classic' recipe using evoo. Mushrooms or peas can be added, if you wish. But in answer to your other post for a classic recipe - first stick with the basics if it's your first attempt. 

Re Tyler's recipe, I like most everything he does, but, bev you might want to provide a link to Food Network's recipes' site re copyright laws.

Use fresh Italian flat leaf parsley - not dried parsley flakes, freshly grated parm. & freshly grated black pepper - not to excess. One of the keys to this dish, imo, is fresh ingredients, and, yes, raw whole eggs.


----------



## vyapti (May 10, 2006)

. . . and I agree with RDG.  Peccorino would be a great addition instead of parmesan.  Peccorino made from sheeps milk and has a different flavor than parmesan and romano.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 10, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> To add to the story of pasta carbonara style I have also heard (if I remember correctly) that it originated from Italian coal miners as it was a very quick and easy dish to cook using very few ingredients and the large amounts of black pepper that was used looks like the dust or flecks of coal (or something along those lines).


 
This is also the story behind "Spaghetti alla carbonara" that I have heard.  Although "carbonara" is widely known as one of the most famous Roman specialties, the coal miners in question here were from actually Umbria.  However Umbria is just north of Lazio province (where Rome is) and probably there were lots of Romans working there, too, then brought back the recipe to their home and made it famous.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 10, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Scramble the entire egg - not the yolks, & add the salt and pepper to the scrambled eggs.


why would you scramble the eggs?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 10, 2006)

Don't worry Thumper - I'm with you.

This dish has never been one of my favorites no matter how it's made, because I positively cannot choke down undercooked eggs.  Not because I'm afraid of bacteria (although that IS a real risk these days), but because unless eggs are cooked to hockey puck consistency I gag on them.  This is also why I don't do a traditional Caesar Salad.  No "coddled eggs" for me thank you.  I also can't eat raw oysters for the same reason - texture.

So if I made this recipe, it would definitely end up as pasta with heavily scrambled eggs - lol!!!!!


----------



## Haggis (May 10, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> why would you scramble the eggs?


By scrambling the eggs I am sure that Mish means to whisk or beat the raw eggs together to combine, not actually cook them as scrambled eggs.

Oh and one of the best tips for a carbonara dish is to get your hands on some organic eggs. Since it is such a simple dish the ingredients must speak for themselves...and organic eggs speak much larger than rubbish cage eggs.

Oh and I noticed that only one recipe posted here recommends pancetta rather than bacon. While it's great with bacon, pancetta is just better in this dish.


----------



## Alix (May 10, 2006)

Right on Haggis, pancetta is DEFINITELY yummy. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## mish (May 11, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> why would you scramble the eggs?


 
Re scramble - whisk the eggs to combine them, prior to pouring the beaten raw eggs over the pasta. You don't want the eggs to cook. Here's an example:

1 pound dry spaghetti 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4 ounces pancetta _(or bacon)_ 
4 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 large eggs 
1 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, plus more for serving 
4 oz sun dried tomatoes 
Freshly ground black pepper 
1 handful fresh flat-leaf parsley, chopped 

Prepare the sauce while the pasta is cooking to ensure that the spaghetti will be hot and ready when the sauce is finished; it is very important that the pasta is hot when adding the egg mixture, so that the heat of the pasta cooks the raw eggs in the sauce.

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil, add the pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until tender yet firm. Drain pasta, reserving 1/2 cup of the starchy cooking water to use in the sauce if you wish.

Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a deep skillet over medium flame. Add the pancetta and saute about 3 minutes, until crisp and the fat is rendered. Toss the garlic into the fat and saute for less than 1 minute to soften.

Add the hot, drained spaghetti to the pan and toss for 2 minutes to coat the strands in the bacon fat. Add sun dried tomatoes to spaghetti. 

Beat the eggs and Parmesan together in a mixing bowl, stirring well to prevent lumps. Remove pan from the heat and pour egg/cheese mixture into the pasta, whisking quickly until the eggs thicken, but do not scramble (this is done off the heat to ensure this does not happen.) Thin out the sauce with a bit of the reserved pasta water, until it reaches desired consistency. Season the carbonara with several turns of freshly ground black pepper and taste for salt. The bacon/pancetta is salty, so you may want to taste before adding more salt. Garnish with chopped parsley. 

*******************

Here is the link to Tyler Florence's recipe bev posted above.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_23785,00.html


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 11, 2006)

OK. Here's my version:

85 g (3 oz or so) of dried pasta per person
Couple of slices of good quality streaky bacon per person cut into lardons or similar amount of Parma-type ham
30 ml or so (2 tablespoons) of mascarpone cheese per person
One egg per two people
One (American) cup of grated parmesan per two people (or more or less as you prefer)
Ground black pepper to taste
Butter

Boil pasta to your liking
Mix the egg with the mascarpone, parmesan and pepper. The egg will take a little effort to blend with the mascarpone and the sauce will seem very thick. Even if you think it looks a bit curdled, keep going and the egg and cheese will amalgamate.
Towards the end of the pasta cooking time, fry the bacon bits gently in some butter. When the pasta is ready and the bacon is cooked (but not browned or too crisp), drain the pasta well and turn it in the bacon and butter in the pan so it gets well coated and hot. Turn off the heat under the pan. Then pour in the egg mixture and turn the pasta over a few times to mix thoroughly and to allow the heat in the pan and the pasta to heat and cook the sauce. Serve on hot plates and enjoy.

Using mascarpone cheese tends to give a creamier result, even if you choose to leave the heat on under the pan or cook the eggs for longer. Cream or milk will give a sauce that is the texture of thin scrambled eggs, especially if you leave the heat on under the pan.

I'm a Brit living in Spain. Britain complains constantly about salmonella in imported Spanish eggs.  I'm the cautious type and never make my own mayonnaise, for example, but would love a domestic egg pasteuriser (I'm told they exist, though I've never seen one) to be able to do so. I've never had any problems with the recipe above so presume that if the pasta gets very hot in the pan with the bacon and fat, there's enough heat to cook a thin coating of egg in the sauce. Maybe Gretchen or another microbiologist could give us some advice.


----------



## Banana Brain (May 12, 2006)

Oh, I hate chicken caberona.


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

The eggs ARE cooked, by the heat of the pasta.  When you get it just right, the egg clings to to pasta.  Like some, I like to mix the grated cheese into the eggs, then the mixture coats the spaghetti.  Yummyumm.  I've even used EggBeaters in a pinch ... and it was pretty darned good.  When travelling I use whatever cured pork product is the best locally.  Some places it might be slivers of dry cured country ham, others apple-cured bacon, etc.


----------



## mish (May 17, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> The eggs ARE cooked, by the heat of the pasta.


 
I was trying to explain to MLB, it's not a scrambled, fried, *cooked* egg. Thank you for the clarification. Yes, the egg is cooked, to a degree, when pouring it over the hot pasta. All, in all, it's raw eggs.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 17, 2006)

thanks for clarifying


----------



## mish (May 17, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> thanks for clarifying


 
No problem.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 17, 2006)

that dish is coming up on the Legsbig Menu.

Oh yeah. It's coming real soon too.

i think i'ma do it like Tyler Florence. 

That guy's recipes are always solid, and he is a cool dude. my fav foodtv guy by far.


----------



## mish (May 17, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> that dish is coming up on the Legsbig Menu.
> 
> Oh yeah. It's coming real soon too.
> 
> ...


 
I agree, MLB.  Like everthing about his recipes, show etc.  Hope to see more of him of FNTV.  Gonna go look up his method.  Thanks.


----------



## Snoop Puss (May 18, 2006)

I've just looked up his recipe after the Tyler Florence recommendation. Garlic and parsley in carbonara sauce? That's either heathen sacrilege or creativity at its darnedest! Hope you enjoy it in any case.


----------



## RDG (May 18, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> I've just looked up his recipe after the Tyler Florence recommendation. Garlic and parsley in carbonara sauce? That's either heathen sacrilege or creativity at its darnedest! Hope you enjoy it in any case.


The first you have said, I'm afraid...... 
But I hope too.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 18, 2006)

I sure as **** wouldn't put parsley in there

but garlic? absolutely. i put garlic in everything.


----------



## annamaria (May 31, 2006)

Can I suggest to warm the dish before put the pasta? The eggs don't get cold.

PS: I never tried a carbonara with mushrooms. Not in Italy.

Bye from Rome!


----------



## lulu (May 31, 2006)

Garlic in or out?

My sister puts garlic and  also a little vermouth in hers, and it is very good, a little less ....stodgey and a little more smart,  more dinner party food.  

but my Itailan husband just uses parmesan, eggs, cream, grilled bacon and seasoning.......and really thats my dream food.....

either is good but the simple version is warm and comforting.  With good rich cream and free range eggs with rish yolks it gets all the flavor it needs and lets the simple tastes through to be appreciated more.

I cook neither (why would you if your spouse and your sister have perfected either version!) but I sure like eating it!  My mouth is watering............


----------

